
Show HN: Citizen Debate – head-to-head debate, gamified for civility - bbensch
https://my.ideator.com/ideas/1920/public
======
bbensch
Looking forward to the feedback. The ideator page is enough to get the gist,
but also feel free to check out the site under dev at citizen-debate-
development.herokuapp.com

